# ا هو المعنى الحقيقي ل dry cost



## أديب السعيدي (21 أغسطس 2010)

هو المعنى الحقيقي ل dry cost
هل من مجيب


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (22 أغسطس 2010)

dry cost is the actual cost without over head and profit


----------



## أديب السعيدي (22 أغسطس 2010)

م/ أمين النقيب قال:


> dry cost is the actual cost without over head and profit


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nagy mohamed 85 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

